# Passing clots while miscarrying?



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi all, I'm about 11 weeks pregnant and am pretty sure I'm in the process of miscarrying (brown spotting starting last night that started getting crampy around 5 this afternoon and has been getting progressively much worse and is accompanied by heavier, red bleeding and lots of clots). I talked with my midwife a little bit ago, and she said that if I'm bleeding through 2 overnight pads in a half hour, to go to the ER. I forgot to ask her about clots. Every time I go to the bathroom (frequently, I've been drinking lots), I pass some clots. The biggest one was about the size of a walnut. It wasn't the placenta or baby, just a clot. Is this normal? So sad.


----------



## railyuh (Jun 29, 2005)

Yes, in my experience (3 m/c) that is normal. My last m/c at 11 weeks was actually a lot like labor with my water breaking, regular contractions, and I actually had to push a little to get the baby and the placenta out. Also, with my 3rd m/c after that all happened I still felt crampy and had lower back pain for a few days and felt a bit sick, bleeding was still bright red and not lessening--I was starting to worry and thinking of heading to the doc but I was out of town so I decided to wait it out. A few days after the actual m/c I passed another lump of tissue and then my bleeding tapered off and the cramping was finally gone. I just want you to know that to be prepared in case it is similar for you. I've talked to other people who had it take several days for the m/c to finish, especially m/c closer to 12 weeks.

But the clots are very normal unfortunately. You only need to worry if you have heavy bleeding like your midwife said or if you have a fever because it could be a sign of infection.

I am so sorry mama







:


----------



## aileen (Jan 23, 2006)

i'm so sorry.
the clots are normal.
it is also normal to see a slight gush of blood after a larger clot. then the bleeding normally eases up again for the moment.
i miscarried between 12 and 13 weeks and the clots got pretty large (slightly smaller than a lightbulb). it can be alarming. but your body is amazing, even in this sad sad time.
you will be in my thoughts,
aileen


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks so much for replying. It means a lot to have support--my husband and I are home and our daughter is sleeping. He's wonderful, but neither of us know what to expect or when to worry (I soaked one of the pads in an hour, and also passed some slightly larger clots again when I went to the bathroom--would that 'count" towards the amount of bleeding to be worried about?). I also got a little bit light headed sitting on the toilet this last time, and felt somewhat pukey. This is such a drag. Plus, it HURTS like early labor! I wasn't prepared to go into labor right now, so it's really hard to remember to relax during the ctx and such. We're watching silly movies to take our minds off of it...


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

and it's not working.


----------



## lexmas (Jan 9, 2007)

Aww, Carlyle, I'm so sorry to hear this. We're thinking about you over here and hoping you get through this alright.


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carlyle* 
Thanks so much for replying. It means a lot to have support--my husband and I are home and our daughter is sleeping. He's wonderful, but neither of us know what to expect or when to worry (I soaked one of the pads in an hour, and also passed some slightly larger clots again when I went to the bathroom--would that 'count" towards the amount of bleeding to be worried about?). I also got a little bit light headed sitting on the toilet this last time, and felt somewhat pukey. This is such a drag. Plus, it HURTS like early labor! I wasn't prepared to go into labor right now, so it's really hard to remember to relax during the ctx and such. We're watching silly movies to take our minds off of it...

When I had my mc I had so much bleeding at one point that I couldn't even begin to leave the bathroom for about 30-40min straight. I don't *think* that if you are just having isolated episodes of lots of bleeding that it counts. I too felt light headed pukey ect..

If you are concerned I would put a call into your doctor *HUGS*


----------



## guitarmama (Jul 7, 2005)

At was at this same point on Thu. The nurse at my gyn said that walnut sized clots are ok, but if they get the size of a lemon to call. So sorry for you. Oh, and you should expect to cramp and bleed for about a week. It's terrible, isn't it.


----------

